# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Easy Honor in Wintersgrasp (WOTLK Classic)

## impulse102

Found on youtube here, full credit to Jampos on youtube - Wintergrasp is BROKEN, giving players 50,000 honor in 30 minutes - YouTube

Text version:
Wintergrasp is currently broken on WOTLK classic. You can earn up to 50k honour every 30 minutes. 

Wintergrasp is meant to last 30 minutes, and during that time, you play one match, and it goes on cooldown for 3 hours.

However, Blizzard never implemented the cooldown feature, so you can queue for multiple Wintergrap if your match finishes quickly enough.

If you purposely basically throw the game if you're defending (by just running in to the enemy and letting them kill you/don't fight them), you can finish the game within 5 minutes as you allow the attackers to easily purchase siege engines.

As you lose quickly, you can requeue, and cram as many Wintergrasp games in the 30 minutes its up as you can. Each match provides 10k honour, wintergrasp marks, etc.

----------


## Cronus577

This got hotfixed about 4 hours ago.

----------


## aionic11

You can still abuse this, if someone who hasn't done Wintergrasp invites you and queues as group. Some people are using a secondary account as the "queuer". As long as the queuer doesn't enter WG, he will still be able to queue for you again, as a group.

----------


## hawk2000

> You can still abuse this, if someone who hasn't done Wintergrasp invites you and queues as group. Some people are using a secondary account as the "queuer". As long as the queuer doesn't enter WG, he will still be able to queue for you again, as a group.


Didnt work on Firemaw, EU. If one player in the group is "saved" then the other guy cant queue.

----------


## tvinki

> Didnt work on Firemaw, EU. If one player in the group is "saved" then the other guy cant queue.


yep, same tested 10 min ago

----------

